# IUi Girls next Meeting - November ?



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I can't find the original post discussing possibilities and venues, can only find Charlies asking about the thread and Starrs response, saying that she thought we had decided on the beefeater in Oxford, so shall we just all book a date then go back to arranging, as time is flying C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Sorry but I think i may pass on this as lil one will be on way (late!) or with me and not sure how I'll feel about getting out and about that far then. 

If you all make the date and I can make it nearer the time would it be OK for me to tag on at last minute?

Are we not doing rounders now?!  

Will miss meeting you all if I cannot make it    

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I am sad cos I can do all of them !!!!!!!!

Julie-will miss ya but totally understand hun.

Holly-Oxford was fine with us!!! was nice there

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

its dh's dads 70th mid nov and plans arent made so far so better not commit yet.
prob do something bonfirey on 4th tho and friends b'day on 25th so either 11th or 18th would be best whichever doesnt get earmarked for 70th b'day do...

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Helooooooo  horray another meet    

Nov is looking a bit busy... In antigua on 18th , poss conference on 4th (i know the life of a travel agent .. and my goddaughter's b'day in Devon is the 25th...

Hmm so the 11th is good for me..  if no then the 1st sat in dec ok too...

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

As i couldn't find the other post, I don't know if we was wanting it this year, would peopel prefer a new year get together /.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy

That might be a good idea,we might all have abit of money then (yeah right)  

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Might be easier to book somewhere in the new year as there wont be a load of C - word doo's 

will try to fit in with whatever is arranged   

Looby xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok will close this and do another poll for January/February/March so we can get a date confirmed.

See http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0


----------

